# Scotch Drinkers



## dfrisa1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am trying to branch out into Scotch, since my last :bx with Gin got me :bn from the stuff, for life. I am a Beer and Rum guy at heart but I have come to enjoy a good Scotch with a good cigar every once and a while. 

In any case I have tried some very expensive Scotches thanks to a few well off friends, Glenn Fiddich 28 yr and Glenn Morangie 32yr, but at $300+ a bottle, let's just say its above my pay grade. So I have stuck to my favorites Glenn Levit 12, and Glenn Morangie 10.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## lphunter2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Try a bottle of BALVENIE 12 YEAR SINGLE MALT DOUBLE WOOD about 50.00 a bottle, it compares with the much more expensive Scotch's. Nice and smooth with a hint of sherry.


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Macallan 12....their youngest but still very drinkable.

Aberlour 12....has a hint of cherry and yummy.

Tobermory 10....not very well known but it may be my favorite.

Laphroaig 10.....hated it at first as it tastes like lighter fluid to the beginner. But I've grown to like this quite a bit.

:martini:


----------



## andspencer (Dec 18, 2007)

You can't go wrong with The Glenlivet... all of them are pretty good!


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

If you're looking to try new things, you also might try a good bourbon with a cigar. I find this is a great combo. I prefer Knob Creek, which is fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Absolutely cannot go wrong with:

Talisker 10 years (without a douth the best single malt out their for the price!)

Lagavulin 16 years.

These are my 2 top choices.

Try the Talisker!:lol::lol::lol:

Cheers


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

lphunter2 said:


> Try a bottle of BALVENIE 12 YEAR SINGLE MALT DOUBLE WOOD about 50.00 a bottle, it compares with the much more expensive Scotch's. Nice and smooth with a hint of sherry.


:tpd:My go to Scotch


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

The previously mentioned Balvine is wonderful and my personal fave for under $70 (Cdn) is 15 year old Dalwhinnie. Delightful!

BTW: Welcome to the forums!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I am really partial to the ardbeg abunadh, ardbeg uigeadail, and lagavulin 16yo. Glenlivet nadurra is also an exceptionally smooth and sweet single malt that is also an excellent value.


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

If you develop a taste for the Islays, you will be glad. Lagavulin and Laphroig at the top end, but also Ardbeg and Bowmore are excellent. For a change a pace and something a bit smoother, I don't think you can go wrong with Macallan 12 year. Once you acquire a taste for good Scotch, you can then try the Cask Strength offerings; Laphroig and Macallan both have Cask Strength available. Good Luck!


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> :tpd:My go to Scotch


This is excellent stuff. So is the Glenlivet 18 yr, which is about 60 bucks around here (Michigan). I also second the Macallan 12 year.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been doing my best to support the Scottish economy for some time. 

I like most Islay bottling with Lagavulin, Laphroaig 10 and Ardbeg 10 being my favorites. Taliskars from the island of Skye is also great. All of these are nice and heavily peated, rich and smoky. My wife tells me they taste like the runoff from a house fire. These are my go to whiskies on cold winter evenings while on the porch having a smoke.

Clynelish 14 has some of the peat you find in Islays with the heather of the highlands. It is one of my favorites but most of the sticks I like over power this whisky.

If you can find it Highland Park 18 is so nice rich and complex. It pairs very well with a nice stick like Padron's 1000 series and 64s.


----------



## QBear (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised no one's yet mentioned my fav, Bruichladdich (pronounced Brooke Laddie). The 12-year is my go to drink

It's most definitely NOT an Islay (no fan of the peat taste here) and can be found for about $60/bottle.

It's great fun experimenting with the different brands as there is just a ton of single malts available. Enjoy your search for the "perfect" Scotch!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I am just getting started on broadening my Scotch collection. For a peaty Scotch at a reasonable price, try the Ardbeg 10 yo. If peat isn't for you, Highland Park 12 yo is very smooth and even more reasonable.

Enjoy the experimentation. Like cigars, Scotch can be a lot of fun experiencing the breadth of flavors offered.


----------



## dfrisa1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would really like to thank everyone so far for their recommendations, Most I have seen in my Local B&M but was to scared of wasting $50-$60 bucks on, So I never got around to trying them. This is exactly the excuse that I needed. I am looking forward to trying all of these out. I will problably see if I can find some Talisker 10 for tonight. :woohoo:


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Oban Single Malt Scotch Whisky

My latest find.....around $50/bottle


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

There was a time when Oban was my regular Scotch. Back in the late 1970s when I started drinking whisky you could buy Oban for a few dollars less than Johnny Walker Red Label. I drank Oban because it was good and cheap. Then somewhere in the 1980s single malts became the rage and the prices soared.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oban 14 and Lagavulin 16 are my favorites.

The cigar bar I like to go to with friends has Lagavulin 16 for $8.50 and for a dollar doubles it. But the first pour is very generous to begin with! Another place has the double pour(but gives you less) for $24!!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

If anybody is ever in the Omaha area, you have to stop by the dundee dell. It is one of the largest private scotch collections in the world, and they offer an impressive assortment of other spirits as well. The price is good as well, the pours are usually more generous than what is listed (1 ounce pegs, 1.5 ounce drams) but the best option is to just buy a bottle or two and share it with friends, and take the rest home.

Their scotches (they also have others not listed):

http://dundeedell.com/dundee_dell_scotch_6.08.pdf

Their other spirits:

Dell Spirits


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

Greenwit said:


> Macallan 12....their youngest but still very drinkable.
> 
> Aberlour 12....has a hint of cherry and yummy.
> 
> ...


Laphroaig is my favorite Scotch thus far and very reasonably priced near the 50 range. It is worth noting that it is the smokiest peatiest and very minerally Scotch on the market in my opinion


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

that is like asking what is the best cigar. It is very personal to your taste.

I always recommend that new Whiskey drinkers start with either Glenlivet or Glenfiddich since they are very much middle of the road in everything scotch whiskey has to offer. Not to much anything i.e. not to much smoke, peat, heather, floral, salt, etc, etc.

18 y/o Glenlivet is one of my all time favorite's and probably the one I would choose if I could have only one the rest of my life.

right now I really like the smokier varieties i.e. Talisiker and Lagavulin. 

Sprin I will probably switch back to the likes of Dalwinnie or Glenkinchie.

I hope this helps.

T


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

First, let me welcome a fellow Slidellian to the underwater cigar palace called puff.

Secondly, let me point you in the correct direction. Dorignac's has the best Scotch selection and the best prices you can find anywhere within short driving distance of Slidell. Not all good single malt Scotch is going to cost you an arm and a leg. 

In my opinion, price does not always equal a superior scotch. I've had some very pricey scotch that I personally think are over rated.

If you are new to single malt Scotch, I would suggest starting out with the McClelland's Speyside, Highland, Lowland and Islay to get a basic understanding of the flavor profile from the four basic regions of Scotland. The McClelland's run around $20 a bottle. From there just work your way up the price list until you find what you like. I usually keep two different bottles - one for special occasions and one for non special occasions.

They have an okay selection at Habanos but their prices are a little higher. The Wine Cellar has some good scotch also - I bought a bottle of The Glenlivet Nadurra there last month - but their prices are higher also. Doriginac's and Martin's Wine Cellar on Vets offer more selection and better pricing.


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone here tried Bruichladdich?


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

nuke999 said:


> Has anyone here tried Bruichladdich?


I have. Bruichladdich is a bit different from the other Islay distillarries. It really lacks that heavy peat and iodine most think of when they hear Islay. It is a nice light almost highlandish whisky in nature. It is okay but not one would I keep in the cabinet all the time.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I enjoy Wasmund's Single Malt...distilled right here in VA...great stuff. they distill in small batches and mark what batch it is on the label with tasting notes on the website


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Most of the time I like Dalwinnie's single malt, but there is a small distillery about 200 yards from my house which puts out a passable whiskey,and a very good Vodka....


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Springbank 15 
Lagavulin 16
Ardbeg Uigeadil


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tango said:


> Absolutely cannot go wrong with:
> 
> Talisker 10 years (without a douth the best single malt out their for the price!)
> 
> ...


Both great. I think of Talisker as the Lagavulin w/o age. Very similar, but the Laga is a bit smoother. And both are like $8.50 for a GENEROUS pour, and $1 over get's you double(I love the cigar bar here!!)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

one of my favs not mentioned is Dalmore Cigar malt


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I just had a wonderful glass of Laphroiag 20 y/o (sp?) at the local. Smokey, peaty, with just a hint of salt. very tasty. 

I would also like to caution newer whiskey drinkers to think that a 15 y/o is better than a 10 y/o just because of age. That is not necessarily the case in all. in other words an 18 y/o Glenlivet is better than a 12 y/o Glenlivet. But a 12 y/o Glenlivet is not necessarily better than a 10y/o Talisker...


Of course as previosly mentioned it is all a mater of YOUR personal taste. enjoy what you enjoy.

T


----------



## p2min (May 8, 2006)

lphunter2 said:


> Try a bottle of BALVENIE 12 YEAR SINGLE MALT DOUBLE WOOD about 50.00 a bottle, it compares with the much more expensive Scotch's. Nice and smooth with a hint of sherry.


I'll have to agree with you. This one of my favorites. Great neat, with a splash of water or on the rocks.


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to reiterate a lot of what was already said. We drink a lot of scotch at my house so its imperative that I find some lower priced alternatives. These are by far the best I have found for the money.

Talisker 10 year(very poweful peppery complex scotch)

Aberlour 12 year(lush sherried red apples almonds)

Mccallan 10 year fine oak - I like this actually better than the 12 year. This is a real winner for the price.

balvenie doublewood - similar to aberlour. The nose is better but the flavor of aberlour is superior IMO

and of course Glenlivet - This is where you start in the scotch world as far as im concerned. Its a very unpretentious speyside. Expect smooth buttery with a little spice. This is a great scotch.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Blends:
Johnny Walker Black - My go to blend!
Chivas Regal 18yo - Outstanding
Teacher's Highland Cream - Amazing

Single Malts:
Springbank 10yo - My go to SMS!
Glenfarclas 15yo - Outstanding
Lagavulin 16yo - Outstanding
Highland Park 18yo- Incredible!


----------



## Herfus_Maximus (May 21, 2008)

Bowmore Islay 18yr....omg smokey, smooth and reaaaaally brings out chocolate notes in sticks of all makes
McClelland Highland 16 is a brand made by the Bowmore distillery...cheaper and still rates high in tastings...smooth, but a bit lacking in fullness.

Irish: Bushmills...Black Bush or higher. Pairs well with Opus X

And if you want a beer AND a shot....Boddington's English Pub Ale will never ever detract from a nice whisky, whiskey or stick!


----------

